# CFB Uplands



## ForcesBrat (10 Jul 2009)

I lived at CFB Uplands when my Dad was posted there from 1979-1982 (he was a 291'er). I had been told that the base no longer existed, and all the housing was now on the public real estate market. Is there any truth to this? I recently spent a week in Ottawa, and passed through Uplands en route to the airport, and there are ALOT of empty houses-with no real estate signs in front of them. Also, I lived at 117 DeNiverville Drive, and it is now 153 DeNiverville Drive-anyone out there who can shed any light on why the houses have been re-numbered? Do military families still occupy the old PMQ's?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

Uplands as a *base* no longer exists, although the military does still occupy buildings there.  If I'm not mistaken, the area you lived in is now the self-help housing location for military members.  I don't know that the houses are up for sale through any real estate market, though, but I could probably hazard a guess as to why so many of them are empty, which I will not post here.   >

I'm sure someone will come along who has more knowledge of the area.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2009)

News to me.  Uplands still has military buildings that are occupied.  Not as many as previously, and there seems to be no logic to why.  Military pers are still living in the PMQs.


----------



## Lil_T (10 Jul 2009)

I think I understand the source of the confusion.

While Uplands is no longer a "base" per se, like Moe and George said there are still some buildings used/ occupied by the CF as well, the PMQs are still being used as such.

Rockcliffe, on the other hand, is no longer a base, and the housing units have been turned over to Canada Lands Corporation (regional housing) and the military buildings to the best of my knowledge are now non-existent.  The MFRC there is also shutting down as of 31 July.   

Military families do occupy the Qs, I have a couple of friends who live up there.  I can't answer why there are so many empty ones, but I will tell you that when we were considering getting one when we were posted here a couple years ago CFHA gave us the run around telling us there was a 2 year waiting period for one.  As to the house numbers, I couldn't tell you why that happened, unless it was for 9-1-1 purposes.


----------

